# Breast sensitivity



## keethytheseeker (Dec 1, 2012)

BREAST SENSITIVITY: There was a time when my wife got great sexual pleasure from breast stimulation. For the last ten years she has complained that her breasts feel ‘empty and dead’. Can anything be done to reintroduce this pleasurable stimulus and how can a husband help?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

My wife is on hormone therapy and is complaining of her nipples being too sensitive for me to kiss and play with.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My wife's sensitivity fluctuates, but we're not sure why.

Sometimes I let her keep her top on and massage her breasts through the top for a while before skin on skin touching. Seems to help somewhat.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

OP - how old is she? And is she orgasmic?


----------



## keethytheseeker (Dec 1, 2012)

waiwera said:


> OP - how old is she? And is she orgasmic?


She was in her early fifties when she first told me about her loss of breast sensitivity. I still make her come so easily withmy fingers or ****.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok then ... .. sorry i got nothing.

I have a friend who once she hit menopause found orgasms virtually impossible to achieve, she also lost the 'tingle' from breast stimulation. I wondered if this situation was similar.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Have you ever tried to hear doctor's suggestion?


----------



## dunocarmet (Dec 6, 2012)

Sometimes I let her keep her top on and massage her breasts through the top for a while before skin on skin touching.


----------

